# Cardiac Fluoroscopy by EP Phys



## TWilliam2019 (Jun 4, 2012)

When one of our EP physicians performs a cardiac fluoroscopy at the hospital cath lab to check the lead on a pacemaker/defibrillator, we are only billing 76000 w M-26.
Are we billing this correctly or are we missing any other code? Maybe an injection code should be billed also?

Please help! Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 4, 2012)

kashyatt@aol.com said:


> When one of our EP physicians performs a cardiac fluoroscopy at the hospital cath lab to check the lead on a pacemaker/defibrillator, we are only billing 76000 w M-26.
> Are we billing this correctly or are we missing any other code? Maybe an injection code should be billed also?
> 
> Please help! Thanks



What is being injected?  If your just looking at leads, all you can bill is 76000.  If your doing something to the pacemaker/ ICD, fluoro is bundled into the procedure.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## kdoughty (Jun 11, 2012)

We've done this a few times, but I was told not to bill because we don't save the images.  Does anyone know if this is correct?
Thanks!


----------

